# Britax Parkway + 86Y Harness = Problem



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

In an attempt to get 3 in harnesses in a Subaru Outback, we went with a Radian 65 for my 2.5 yo DS, a Britax Parkway + 86Y Harness for my 5.5 yo DD, and something TBA for #3 someday.

I have a rock-solid install with LATCH on the Radian. No problems there. I was under the impression that Radian LATCH went to 48# so we didn't think we could do it for DD. I've since heard from a link to here and from elsewhere that Russ at SK said you can go up to 60# on the Radian because Subaru allows 60# (unlike many cars that have a 48# max)... Here's what DD looks like in DS's Radian.

ANYWAY, that's not my current problem....

I've got an install problem with the 86Y on the Parkway.

The shoulder belt tries to retract. It cuts into DD's armpit and pulls the lap portion up on her belly throught the loops of the 86Y.

We can't hook it under part of the Parkway (if that's even allowed) because it's rounded and without armrests.

I know that THIS isn't safe because the locking clip would fly in an accident but it does hold everything in place.

So, what do we do? Can I use something less dangerous to hold the shoulder portion out of the way?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I need to reread the instructions on the 86-Y, but that just doesn't look right to me. I'm pretty sure the shoulder belt should be behind the child. Edit: Okay, not behind the child, but if you look at figure G, you'll see that the shoulder belt should not be crossing the child. And the manual instructs you to use a locking clip. http://www.ezonpro.com/instructions/...ehicle_86y.pdf

And while Subaru has a 60-pound LATCH limit, the Radian has a 48-pound limit. If Russ is advising you to go against the carseat manual, ask for that in writing.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
I need to reread the instructions on the 86-Y, but that just doesn't look right to me. I'm pretty sure the lap/shoulder belt should be behind the child.

Are you thinking of the vests that E-Z-On sells? Here is the picture that I'm looking at in the instructions that came with the harness. I don't understand how they're keeping the shoulder portion off to the side in that drawing that I put a red circle around. (Sorry, it's a scan of our wrinkly manual.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
And while Subaru has a 60-pound LATCH limit, the Radian has a 48-pound limit. If Russ is advising you to go against the carseat manual, ask for that in writing.

Yeah, that's a good idea. That link to the newsletter thingy came from a poster on car-seat.org (it's apparently pretty reputable) and they also give LATCH limits that differ from owners' manuals.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Better pic of the manual.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Edit: Okay, not behind the child, but if you look at figure G, you'll see that the shoulder belt should not be crossing the child. And the manual instructs you to use a locking clip. http://www.ezonpro.com/instructions/...ehicle_86y.pdf


Yeah, but the locking clip near the buckle like the instructions say won't prevent the shoulder portion from riding up in her armpit like the original pictures. THAT's my main problem.

The poster on the car-seat thread suggested that I couldn't use the 86Y without armrests. What do you think about that?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think that may be the case, but I am no expert with the harnesses. I'll defer to the other techs and experts on car-seat.org.

Re: LATCH -- yes, Subaru allows use of LATCH to 60 pounds. But the Radian itself has a LATCH limit of 48 pounds (see page 20 of the manual). If Russ of Sunshine Kids has advised you to use the product in ways contraindicated by the manual, you need to get that in writing (and preferably from an engineer).


----------

